# Meow All!



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello, My name is keke. I am 27 yrs old and mommy to a 8month old kitty name Socks. He is a orange tabby. I grow up with cats but this is my first kitty after leaving my parents house and being on my own. I hope to get to know all better.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there and welcome to the forums!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome! (Again, hehe)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome & don't forget to post pics!


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Welcome & don't forget to post pics!


I have already posted a pics of my precious in the meet my kitty section.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

keke said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome & don't forget to post pics!
> ...


Yes, I've seen & commented :wink: . That was before the fact I saw it :lol: .


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

oh! LOL I'm playing catch up with my replies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Keke! Welcome to Cat Forum! We're happy to have you and your Precious. I have a Precious too, a sealpoint Siamese. Post early and often.


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks! Hey I'm in Pa too!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello, and welcome.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome Keke and Socks


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Keke. Socks is such a cutie :!:


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

kitkat said:


> Welcome to the board Keke. Socks is such a cutie :!:


Thanks!


----------

